# Lets see you best pictures...



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Looking to see some cool, artistic looking pictures. weather it be some smoking action, humidor pics or burning sticks. Lets see what you got!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Matthew, love the picture with the green tone/hue. Composition and color looks really good! Will post something as soon as I dust off my camera!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice pics tony! those smokes look really tasty. 


Shawn... Looking forward to your pics


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

PS. Tony, I wouldn't mind getting bombed by you any day!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

CigarKidUSAF said:


> PS. Tony, I wouldn't mind getting bombed by you any day!


Hey BOTL...it is not kosher to "ask for someone to bomb you"...even if it is a joke, as a newbie to Puff, you'd be viewed as someone desperate for free stuff...and the "bombers" around here don't like to see such...

Just a FYI...

Now, on your photos...they are great! I love the green hued shot as well, on of my favorite hues. Also, thank you for your service...for our country!

Carry on... :focus:


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

I apologize for the comment. It was only intended as a joke. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha I love it!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

CigarKidUSAF said:


> I apologize for the comment. It was only intended as a joke. Thanks for letting me know


Trust me...I figured it was...but we see a lot of this and most guys are just looking free goodies! You are now part of a great place...Puff...and you will see that over time brother!

And...I mean it...those are some good photos...this thread should fill up soon with some of the best...just like Ron's photo that was just added!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

I know what u mean. I am in no way looking for anything free, I'd actually rather "gift" than be "gifted"

But anyways, keep the pics coming. They look great!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smoking in the cold does strange things to your cigar...lol


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

shuckins said:


> smoking in the cold does strange things to your cigar...lol


Awesome pic!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

betcha can't do a smoke ring like this...lol


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Now I see why they call you the Chuck Norris of cigars


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

A couple of shots that I like.

http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii28/s_vivo/Cigar Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1232.jpg
http://s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii28/s_vivo/Cigar Stuff/?action=view&current=IMG_1224.jpg


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## smirak (Jul 9, 2011)

Tony...I'll take one of the Arrogant Bastards...you can keep your smokes, but I'd give close to $1000 for one of those right now...quite possibly my favorite beer of all...if you really like that, you should try the oaked double bastard or the Ruination!

Kevin


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

smirak said:


> Tony...I'll take one of the Arrogant Bastards...you can keep your smokes, but I'd give close to $1000 for one of those right now...quite possibly my favorite beer of all...if you really like that, you should try the oaked double bastard or the Ruination!
> 
> Kevin


The ruination is ok! But the Oaked and Double Arrogant Bastard are the Bomb!!:second:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

shuckins said:


>


Damn - looks like the family is growing (uh oh)


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

shuckins said:


> smoking in the cold does strange things to your cigar...lol


This picture is just chock full of win.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

Last nights smoke.


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

from the coast of texas...

houston we have a problem,

let me try again in a bit


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


>


Tony... You sir have some great taste in beer!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)




----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

dahu said:


>


Beautiful! :dr


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Jordan!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

zilla and frank


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

damn scorpions!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

party time


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

zilla rocks the world!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

no,i won't quit smoking cigars


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice pictures Ron!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

shuckins said:


> party time


Damn i just popped a boner!:biglaugh:
Damn those cigars look sweet!:tea:


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

This is the best. Or was the best! NC all the way!


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

Casa Fuentes...



Why does uploading pictures on this site never work for me? Aggravating...


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

this was from THE MAN himself....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*I'm digging this smoke--Thanks Dave for sending this for me to try and Ron for putting this one together!*


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

lol modelling pics of cigars kill me


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

rabidsquirrelOG said:


> Casa Fuentes...
> 
> Why does uploading pictures on this site never work for me? Aggravating...


Shawn, they look fine, you can also get a photobucket account and copy past IMG code in you post.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Nubbin (Jul 13, 2011)

View attachment 57148


I really should stop taking photos with my phone...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Removed][/QUOTE]
> 
> Great pic Ray! Awesome smoke trail!!!
> 
> Looks kinda like a pony [I]tail[/I]! :shock:


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

from shuckins... obviously lol


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

My favorite NC cigar:


----------



## rabidsquirrelOG (Jul 15, 2011)

neil said:


> from shuckins... obviously lol


He hit me with that one as well. Liked it. Can't seem to find them anywhere though. I've got another unlabeled stick from him that I've not lit yet. Will soon, though.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Oldie but a goodie


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

ckay said:


> Oldie but a goodie


wow, this is a beautiful picture! nice job, man!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't know how to make them bigger, oh well..


----------



## arto (Sep 8, 2011)

Some evening shots


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

man, i wish i could afford a nice camera to take some shots like these, too bad i keep spending the money on cigars lol


----------



## ZeeKodadi (Feb 20, 2011)

man some nice pics here


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

taken and edited with my iphone4


----------

